# Please help with RKL setup



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I spent to hours and this baby does not work. Looks like I miss something.

I put:

Start time - 12.00.00 pm
On Duration - 10.00.00
Of Duration - 00.00.00 ( I need to put 14.00.00, but it is not possible)
Repeat Count - 63.

What is the meaning of the "Repeat Count" If I put 63 repeats, will it go on/of just 63 times and later I should set it again?

Currently, with my settings, the lamp stayed off, despite it should be on.
The manual says: "if repeat count is set to the number high enough to push the timer into the next cycle will not start. The program will wait for the next uninterrupted start time.

Does it mean that tomorrow it will work perfect?
Thanks

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Are you sure the time settings on it are 24hr and not 12hr?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Are you sure the time settings on it are 24hr and not 12hr?


They are 12h, but if I put 10h for the "ON", you mean I should put just 2H for the OFF?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

It really depends on what you're trying to accomplish. RKL outlets can be assigned to various functions, such as heater, pump, wave maker, light, or plain timer.

What you want to do sounds like falls under "light" function, where you can simply set "on" time and "off" time and not worry about duration as separate parameter.

I don't remember if you could set interval to more than 12 hours, but the timer configuration isn't really meant for such application.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

conix67 said:


> It really depends on what you're trying to accomplish. RKL outlets can be assigned to various functions, such as heater, pump, wave maker, light, or plain timer.
> 
> *What you want to do sounds like falls under "light" function, where you can simply set "on" time and "off" time and not worry about duration as separate parameter*.
> 
> I don't remember if you could set interval to more than 12 hours, but the timer configuration isn't really meant for such application.


Thank you very much. Just set it up.
Thanks again

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------

